# Operation Kindle to Iraq--K2 has arrived!



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I joined the KindleBoards community several weeks ago to get advice about the feasibility of sending a Kindle to my son in Iraq. I've whiled away the early weeks of his deployment by spending hours at this site. With all the good advice I've read here, I'm ready to send this "armored" up Kindle to him. Here is what he will find in this much anticipated care package:


A new K2 that has been tested for sun fading, Whispernet, functional 5-way keys and keyboard, and uploading via USB.


A DecalGirl skin in dark burled wood.


A Boxwave Kindle screen protector


A Patagonia Kindle case (compliments of a KB member)


Custom inserts for the Patagonia case


A Trendy Digital waterproof Kindle bag


A B&W Type 10 foam-lined, lockable hard case with latches and handle


150+ books (mostly free books--classics and newer freebies recommended on KB)

An explanation about the custom inserts for the Patagonia case: When Starbuck responded to my PM about using a Kindle in Iraq, he mentioned to get the hardest case possible because his screen cracked. That's when I ordered the B&W case. The B&W will be great for transport, but not for reading. So then I started looking for a Patagonia. I wanted something that could be totally closed and also would work for reading. Then I read in Starbuck's blog that he was talking about something like an M-Edge. That's when I remembered a post I read about someone whose perfect Kindle case was an Amazon leather cover sliced in half and inserted in the Patagonia. I didn't want to pay for another case, so I found a hardbound DTB of perfect dimensions (a Zane Grey book) and cut the pages out and sliced the cover in half at the spine. I then covered the hardback with a golf-patterned flannel. The board that faces the Kindle also has a piece of foam glued to it before being covered with fabric so it has extra cushion near the screen and still fits easily into the Patagonia pocket.




























An added benefit of the custom inserts is now the Patagonia case zips much more easily around the corners. Its not a slim case, but it is comfortable, easily folds back, and the straps on the front and back provide great handholds.










The B&W case has egg crate foam on the lid and customizable "pick and pluck" foam in the base. This foam is precut into cubes that can be shaped to make a custom-fitting space to hold a Kindle.





































So with all the great advice available at KB, this Kindle is ready to go. I'm just awaiting the release of one more book on June 30. This Kindle will be arriving just in time. My son called on Friday and said he's already read 14 of the DTBs he brought with him!

His Kindle will arrive with the many well wishes that have been posted to my introductory thread and to a question I asked. I'm sure he'll be checking out this site when he's stateside.

Thank you to the many of you whose posts were instrumental in making accessory decisions.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Guernsey
That modification looks great. The whole package looks good.  
Sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks great & I'm sure he'll love it!!!!  Best wishes from everyone here go with it, I'm certain!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to say---->>> thats Beautiful 
I know the Kindle will bring him, many hours of pleasure.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

what a wonderfully thought out gift!  You son is a very lucky man.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

He is going to love it - you did a great job!  What a lucky son!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

This is one sweet set-up for him.  Excellent choices, he will love it!

I Thank Your Son for his service!  I thank you for raising such a fine man.

He is in my prayers for his safety,

Sailor


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. It will be well protected and everything is so functional. He is going to really enjoy it. I hope he has many hours of enjoyment. Keep us posted, I would love to hear how he likes it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tell him to drop by KIndleBoards if he ever gets the chance, and we want to continue to hear from you as well, Guernsey


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great job, Guernsey! I'm sure your son will realize immediately how much love and work you put into the package that you're sending him. It was truly done with TLC.

Please give your son my best, and tell him thank you. Please tell him to share that thanks with the men and women with whom he serves, as well. I will keep your son, those who are serving with him, and your family in my prayers. 

Please keep us posted about how much he loves his "care package." I'll be looking forward to seeing him on these boards once he is stateside.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Awwwww, just the pics made me   What a darling mama you are to your boy   I'm sure he will be thrilled with the Kindle and the loving thoughts and planning that come with it.

Many thanks to your son and your family for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

That's awesome and I think it will be greatly appreciated and well loved. As well as the person who sent it. Let us know how he likes it!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

What a wonderful thoughtful care package, I know your son will love it!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That is a wonderful package.  I have the black hard plastic case with foam insert that I bought for a Sony mini-disc recorder/player.  I'm not using the mini-disc recorder any more and haven't thought of what to use the case for, but I'll think of something.  Great protection for your son's kindle.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like you've covered all the bases!  (military pun)  Seriously though, it looks awesome, and I'm sure he'll really enjoy it.  Please tell him thanks for his service, and thanks for yours as well, Mom.  I often think the family members have the toughest duty-and They didn't choose to join the military!

Kim


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Loving the very "Agent 007" style packaging!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you made great choices, he will love it and he will have lots of good books to read on downtime. 

Thank You for being so supportive, you are a great mom and Thank your Son for his service to our county.  I
I will be praying for his safety,


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Is that a Pelican Case I know they sell those like crazy over there for almost everything. I had one for my laptop when going from FOB to FOB.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

That is such a wonderful gift. You put so much time, thought, and effort into it. I'm sure he'll love it.

And *Thank You *to your son for all he is doing for us and our country.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great gift and looks amazing with all the accessories.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

He's gonna love it.  

My little brother (well, he's 39) is in Iraq as well and I apparently don't love him enough - cuz I haven't sent anything close to a care package that cool.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I would like to add my appreciation for all your son is doing for his country.  Your taking good care of that soldier.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Is that a Pelican Case I know they sell those like crazy over there for almost everything. I had one for my laptop when going from FOB to FOB.


The case is a B&W Type 10 Outdoor Case, but when I was looking, I saw Pelican cases, too. This one was much less than the Pelican.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your photos.  The care packaged you devised and made for your son is great.  The time, thought & imagination, planning, and hard work you put into this project is amazing -- simply amazing1  It is obvious how much you love and know your son.  I'd love to see the look on his face when he opens the package.

Please extend my gratitude to your son and all our young men and women faithfully serving our country.  Blessings to you, your son, and the rest of your family.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful gift with us.  I will be praying for your son to be safe and to come home safely.  This present to him is  full of love, and I hope that he enjoys it for many hours.

My prayers are with you.  Love.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> He's gonna love it.
> 
> My little brother (well, he's 39) is in Iraq as well and I apparently don't love him enough - cuz I haven't sent anything close to a care package that cool.


LOL, Geoff! Just don't let him get wind of what Guernsey did. 

Best wishes and many thanks to your brother, too, Geoff. You and your family will be in my prayers, as well as the other soldiers and their families of whom I am aware (and the military in general, of course). My nephew, some friends, and several former students have been there, as well.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I mailed the K2 to my son last night after getting confirmation that his new address was now in effect. I copied off the well wishes for him and pasted them into my letter. I was struck by the number of people who post here who have been deployed themselves or who have loved ones currently deployed. I pray for the safety of those of you who serve or have loved ones serving in the Army, Air Force, Navy, Marines, or Coast Guard.

Another thread posted today alerted me to a price decrease for the K2. I called CS and just qualified for the 30-day price adjustment (ordered the K2 on June 9). These boards are helpful in so many ways--from advice on accessories, to book recommendations,  to how-to instructions, to saving money, and to good cheer.  

KB rocks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Guernsey said:


> I mailed the K2 to my son last night after getting confirmation that his new address was now in effect. I copied off the well wishes for him and pasted them into my letter. I was struck by the number of people who post here who have been deployed themselves or who have loved ones currently deployed. I pray for the safety of those of you who serve or have loved ones serving in the Army, Air Force, Navy, Marines, or Coast Guard.
> 
> Another thread posted today alerted me to a price decrease for the K2. I called CS and just qualified for the 30-day price adjustment (ordered the K2 on June 9). These boards are helpful in so many ways--from advice on accessories, to book recommendations, to how-to instructions, to saving money, and to good cheer.
> 
> KB rocks!


Guernsey, I can't wait to hear what he has to say about his new Kindle! I know it will help him pass the time there, and he'll love it. You're a great mom!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I just saw this post. Let us know how the Kindle works out for your son. I have added him to my prayer list.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I mailed the Kindle to Iraq on July 7 and my son emailed today (July 13) that he received it:

"Hey, Got my Kindle today!!!  It is awesome.  Thank you so much!!! Started reading my first book, Angry Lead Skies.  I'm real excited.  The padded case (the soft one that you cut up zane gray for) was a real nice touch.  I started reading the posts, haven't finished them all.  Definitely is appreciated though.  Life goes on here.  Keeping busy with work, and now with reading.  Couldn't have come at a better time, just finished rewatching all of Scrubs.  Anyway, will call later on in the week... Time to read some more!"

The padded case is the Patagonia case donated by a KB member to which I added padded inserts (see page 1 photos). The posts are the well wishes from KB members that I pasted into my letter. 

Knowing my son, he'll share more of what he thinks of the Kindle later. Now he wants to use it and not talk/write about it. LOL.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Guernsey said:


> I mailed the Kindle to Iraq on July 7 and my son emailed today (July 13) that he received it:
> 
> "Hey, Got my Kindle today!!! It is awesome. Thank you so much!!! Started reading my first book, Angry Lead Skies. I'm real excited. The padded case (the soft one that you cut up zane gray for) was a real nice touch. I started reading the posts, haven't finished them all. Definitely is appreciated though. Life goes on here. Keeping busy with work, and now with reading. Couldn't have come at a better time, just finished rewatching all of Scrubs. Anyway, will call later on in the week... Time to read some more!"
> 
> ...


That's wonderful, Guernsey! Thanks for sharing. Have been wondering if he'd received it yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's awesome.  I got goosebumps when I was reading his letter to you.
deb


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear he received it and it's working well for him.  You can tell he is excited about it and I'm sure he knows how much love went into it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it arrived. . . .hope it provides some R&R for him. .  .wonder how many of his buddies will be sending back home for ther families to get them one!


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

When I responded to his email today, I told him that the K2 had come down in price in case anyone over there asked him about it.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, it got there fast.  Your such a good mom.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

What a fantastic care package!  You are a great mom.  I'm so glad your son is enjoying his spoils and I appreciate his service to our country.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

man...that beats the junk food I got in my care packages (pre-Kindle). I did some books and DVDs if I remember right.....


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Guernsey said:


> I mailed the Kindle to Iraq on July 7 and my son emailed today (July 13) that he received it:
> 
> "Hey, Got my Kindle today!!! It is awesome. Thank you so much!!! Started reading my first book, Angry Lead Skies. I'm real excited. The padded case (the soft one that you cut up zane gray for) was a real nice touch. I started reading the posts, haven't finished them all. Definitely is appreciated though. Life goes on here. Keeping busy with work, and now with reading. Couldn't have come at a better time, just finished rewatching all of Scrubs. Anyway, will call later on in the week... Time to read some more!" ...


 He must be one great guy if the mother is any indication. Everything you put into that package just defines Love and Care. And there's no Kindle remotely like that one in the world. Just a beautifully customized gift. I'm in awe.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

So good to know your son received the fabulous Kindle gift you sent him.  He sounds like a wonderful young man.  Somehow I am not surprised.  Thanks for updating!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

So happy to hear it survived the TLC of both the US & the military post offices!  Make sure (once he's worked through the books you sent him pre-loaded) that he knows about all the cool free sites.  My prayers are with him!

Kim


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I hope KB members are aware of a new and truly wonderful grassroots program that started here on KB.com now called Operation eBook Drop. What started out as one indie author giving his books to a deployed troop has now morphed into 175 (and counting) indie authors gifting their books to deployed troops in coordination with Smashwords. Thank you to all the participating authors and special thanks to author Ed Patterson for doing yeoman's work to get this going and Mark Coker at Smashwords.

If you have a loved one serving in the military, look into Operation eBook Drop. If you don't and want to lend your support, buy a book from one of the many good people who are offering their books through this program. Participating authors are listed at:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

My oldest son has been in Iraq for 6 months and his Kindle has been a godsend. My DIL deploys soons and she is hoping her Kindle gets to her before she leaves. (Due to a crazy mail system at her post, it arrived and was sent back before she picked it up.) And she bought one for my other son for his birthday. He, too, is in the military. I may have 3 Kindles deployed at the same time so this program is one I especially appreciate!

If you are thinking of a Christmas or birthday gave for your soldier/sailor/marine/airman, check out page 1 of this thread for how I sent one to my son or email this link to a Secret Santa:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/07/a-kindle-heads-to-iraq/

And once again--thank you to our indie authors, Ed Patterson, and Mark Coker/Smashwords for Operation eBook Drop!!!


----------

